# dp recovery



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

I think this forum is dead, which is too bad because the best way to start recovery is with psychodynamic therapy. With every session, when i get out i feel a huge chunk of my dp going.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

what kind of therapy did you have


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Dynamic


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

what kind of therapy is that


----------

